# Unplanned, very quick, home birth of Alden Hugh.



## Twiglet

Okay, so I was 6 days overdue, had been VERY fed up till the 19th and had finally accepted the fact that I was going to be induced / my babies did not like being on time. 

I had a curry that night, not spicy but simply as I fancied it and was all ready to go to bed, Liam stayed and chatted to me for a while and I told him how fine I felt about being overdue suddenly and how our son just wanted more time cooking. 

Around 10:45 I needed to go for what I thought would be one of many toilet trips of the night. As I walked out of our room, into pitch black, Liam walked in and I jumped out of my skin! :dohh: this is when my first contraction was but I thought it was just a painful BH so carried on as I would. 10 minutes later I had another, 5 minutes later I had another. In the end I went down to Liam, all calm and explained that I thought I was in labour but wasn't sure. I came into the living room and had another contraction and asked if we had any paracetamol...we didn't :dohh:

Anyway, then I felt sick, I told Liam I wanted my mum to come up [she was one of my birthing partners] and got him to ring her but the moment he came off the phone I was sick everywhere, I wasn't happy and really needed some relief as the contractions were coming thick and fast. Liam was panicking and Caitlyn had woken up. Liam went to see to Caitlyn and my mum arrived! I asked her to get me a bath, kept asking her to hold my back through contractions but then telling her to get off. The pressure was so intense. I got in my bath whilst my mum rang the hospital. They were very patronising and said I had ages left...the woman told me to get a grip as I grunted and sounded like some sort of cave woman through a contraction. I threw the phone across the bathroom to my mum and said I am NOT talking to her, she's rude...but imagine it as a teenage scallywag would say it :blush: 

The woman told mum to get me a taxi and said they'd examine me at hospital. 

-----little man wants a feed---

I was telling my mum the last few things I needed for my hospital bag when suddenly my contractions started coming one on top of each other! 

I said I couldn't go in a taxi anymore and I needed an ambulance. I was lying on the bathroom floor, again doing my cave woman impression when I suddenly realised I had to push. I began pushing as it majorly relieved the pain. My mum was on the phone to the 999 operator at this point and he told her to go and lay me on my bed and to take my jeans and pants off. 

He asked her if she could see a head, she told him no, he asked if she could see the waters, she told him no. Then all of a sudden, just as the paramedics arrived, my waters broke all over my mum :dohh: she told the operator she could see the head and went down to meet the paramedics who were talking to Liam. 

I asked Liam to take Caitlyn to my mums as I didn't want her witnessing it and as our lift had failed to answer her phone :dohh:

Anyway, it was now 12:24am and I realised I still needed to push, the paramedics came up and began preparing my room and I insisted they take me to hospital as I wanted the epidural I'd been looking forward to for so long...the main paramedic [who was wonderful!] laughed at me and said nope your having this baby here...I told him I wasn't and that my neighbours were weird and all about a particular neighbours who's drumsticks I wanted to shove where the sun don't shine :blush: 

Then I felt burning down there, I pushed through it, pushed again and pushed once more and my baby's head was born! It was so surreal as I'd been talking a moment before. On the next contraction I pushed my baby out.

His time of arrival was 12:41am and 5 minutes later the placenta came out. 

The MW then arrived :rofl: at 1:12am and examined me and couldn't decide if I'd got a second or third degree tear so off in the ambulance to hospital it was for me.

All through this time my little man was looking around, taking everything in and was so quiet :)

I arrived at hospital and had to have stitches for a second degree tear...this was worse than pushing my little man out and I told her I'd rather push another baby out. 

Anyway, two hours later, Liam got to meet his son and I got to go home. :thumbup:

I'm recovering, our little girl is very proud of her little brother and breastfeeding is going okay.

Having a homebirth was NOT in my plans, I was all set for my epidural hospital birth but it was the best thing that ever happened to me and if I were to ever have another child I'd do it without pain relief. 

My first labour with little Moo was 5 days, slow, back to back, had lots of intervention and very painful [even with my epidural!] and my recovery took ages. 

This labour was less painful, pushing was amazing and I really enjoyed it! :) 

So introducing my little man: Alden Hugh Bennett born at 12:41am, weighing 8lbs 13oz [4.00kg exactly]

https://i711.photobucket.com/albums/ww114/Twiglet1986/40886_1608405205156_1086988171_31745446_5580611_n.jpg

https://i711.photobucket.com/albums/ww114/Twiglet1986/71876_1608424165630_1086988171_31745480_3618658_n.jpg

https://i711.photobucket.com/albums/ww114/Twiglet1986/73746_1608411605316_1086988171_31745467_2624533_n.jpg


----------



## LadyBee

OH MY GOD!!!! Honey you are amazing and I just adore that little family you have! You make gorgeous kiddies! :hugs::hugs: I'm in awe. What a great great great birth! :cloud9: You shoud be very proud, Mama!
xoxox


----------



## juless

Wow! Incredible!! Congrats, he is beautiful!! :D


----------



## TigerLady

Wow!!!!!! It must have been surreal and terrifying while it was happening, but in hindsight is amazing! What a great story to share with him. :cloud9: You are a champion and amazing! I love the pic of you feeding him with Moo looking so proud. :smug: You did a wonderful job and he is GORGEOUS!! I love all that thick hair!

Congrats!!!! :dance:


----------



## Twiglet

Moo is amazingly proud! Apparently SHE did it :rofl: she gets so excited everytime she sees him but she doesn't like it when Daddy has him when he cries and gets very emotional herself!


----------



## TheNewWife

What a great story!!! (although not one I'd like to have to tell myself ... :rofl: ) He already looks like a wise old soul. :cloud9:

Congrats, Twig!


----------



## aliss

That's a great story. I'm sure your little man is quite the celebrity back at the ambulance station. Seems like he already has quite the personality


----------



## Elliebank

Bloody hell Twig, what an amazing story!! Well done you, your son is beautiful :hugs:


----------



## wtt :)

Dang, you can really be proud of yourself! And a homebirth, unplanned but wonderful! And what a (i agree with the others) wise looking guy you have! :cloud9:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

He's adorable! :cloud9:


----------



## SugarKisses

wow, you had him, well done hun, hes gorgeous and what a fab story to tell him when hes older :D xxx


----------



## winegums

amazing birth hun, congrats! xx


----------



## Janiepops

Fantastic! Well done! You can be like me now and try talk everyone into having a home birth :haha:

He's gorgeous :D


----------



## MommyKC

Wow hun, what an amazing story!!!! You should be so proud!!!
I had a drug-free labour with my first baby and I am sooo excited to have another this time (hopefully in the hospital though! :haha:)! Isn't it amazing? To actually experience what our bodies can do???
Congrats on your little man, he is gorgeous!!! :hugs:


----------



## miyu

Oh wow that's so amazing, I just finished reading your first birth story too! I know what you mean about the pushing part, with my son I enjoyed that part too, was such a relief to finally be allowed to push for a start lol, liked being able to feel what was happening with my body, had pethidine with the first and freaked out at being so sleepy, oops lol

What a b*tch the midwife on the phone was, I hope once you got to hospital shortly after that she was well aware of the situation!! Still it turned out to be a pretty amazing experience! I'm so happy for you, and you're son is an absolute gem, gorgeous little man, big congrats and well done!! xxxx


----------



## Peanut78

Wonderful, wonderful birthstory twig :cloud9:

So unexpected yet so perfect in so many ways - am happy you had such a wonderful experience. I reckon A knew you wanted to avoid being induced and having intervention - a mummy's boy already :haha:!


----------



## sjbno1

OH WOW Twig! you did amazingly well! and you have one hell of a beautiful family! what a lovely pic of all four of you :D


----------



## kanga

congratulations x


----------



## Rebaby

Wow, what an incredible birth story, it sounds like you did fantastically well :hugs: Massive congratulations! :D


----------



## cleckner04

What an amazing story!! :shock: Sounds like you handled it so well! Congrats on your new little man!! :flower:


----------



## aliss

I think this boy's gonna keep you on your toes for the next 18 years though!!


----------



## chrissie33

Geez honey, scary but wonderful birth!! If I had a choice, I would just love it to happen like that! Don't fancy the tear mind - dont want much do I? lol

Massive congrats babe - can't believe how big he was!!


----------



## kiwimama

Huge congrats to you Twiglet! Having a natural birth is so empowering and it is going to be a wonderful story you can tell him when he is older. I agree with you about the stitches though - I too had 2nd degree tears and even after several local injections, it still hurt like a mother when I was being done up, the only thing that made it easier was looking into my new daughters eyes. 
Congrats again and well done - he's just beautiful! What a old soul he looks in that first photo - very wise and quite serious I think! :flower:


----------



## bathbabe

congratulations


----------



## jen1604

Congratulations!!What an amazing story,well done you :hugs:


----------



## bumbleberry

Wow what an amazing story Twiglet :) fantastic and scary at the same time lol. 

Many congratulations to you and your family, your LO is adorable :cloud9:


----------



## claire911

Congrats poppet! Super well done :)


----------



## MoonLove

What a fantastic birth story! Congratulations on your new little baby, what a lovely little family you have!


----------



## Neferet

What an amazing story! Well done. He's adorable. =]


----------



## trumpetbum

What a beautiful family. Congrats!!


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations :)


----------



## wishingonastar

Wow!!!!! What a story!!!! :shock: that's uber cool!!!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congratulations. Well done you xx


----------



## Suze

Congratulations Twig and what a beautiful boy. I LOVED your story, the way to do it hey?! :hugs:


----------



## Twiglet

Thank you everyone :)


----------



## Jemma_x

Congrats x


----------



## hannah76

wow... so crazy and intense! congrats :)


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

Congrats xx


----------



## jms895

Awww congratulations hun, lovely story xxx


----------



## sarah0108

congrats x


----------



## BeanieBaby

WOW, what an amazing birth story, huge congrats and thanks for sharing.

xxx


----------



## Pippin

Congratulations hon. xxx


----------



## snugglebot

Twig I just found your story! FABULOUS!!! Thanks for sharing! And congrats again!


----------



## Lisa151720

Congrats hunnie, gorgeous little boy well done to you and ur family xx


----------



## babyhopesxx

Oh wow well done :D your story sounds very similar to mine, i had planned to give birth at the hospital because i wanted medical staff and drugs :haha: but my lo was in such a rush and i had him at home with no pain relief. I didn't even get any paracetamol either as i was going to take some before we go to hospital :dohh:

If i have another (have yet to convince OH) :winkwink: then i will definately consider another home birth and drug free as possible. 

You did very well and i think it's nice not to go hospital or stay in there so you can spend your first night at home with all your family :cloud9: congrats :)


----------



## Leopard

Oh he is precious! Congratulations!


----------



## angelandbump

Huge congratulations and welldone! x


----------



## Twiglet

Thanks ladies :) haha I wandered why Alden's birth story was suddenly at the top again. He's one next week and still hasn't stopped doing things speedy. He's now walking, talking and a little boy who gets into everything :)


----------



## Ginaerhol

congratulations x


----------



## Cee108

I was literally grabbing my scarf in my hands while reading this - what a tense story and what a lovely conclusion to it (not to mention a very cute one :) ) Congratulations to all of you and go you! I don't think I could be half this brave in the same situation.


----------

